# Twin Rivers Bassmasters Monday Night Opens



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

May 3rd at O'shaughnessy 6pm - 9pm
It will rotate to Griggs the following monday
$10 entry per person


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet! Can't wait...been a long winter!

See you on the 3rd Rainer!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

See ya thereRainer:
By the way what is your limit going to be this year? We changed our limit to 5 per team or 5 for a single. We figured this would help with the stress on the bass. With 3-4 tournaments there each week this year I'd like to see everyone follow this lead. Any fellings on this? If you can run it by your club for their feelings, I'd appricate it. Thanks Dale


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Dale, Yes!
That's why I didn't post that info yet. It seems most are for the smaller, more competetive limit. Will run it by the club.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just wanted to bump this to the top since tomm. is the first event .


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Rainer...this still going on tonight?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

He'll never cancel ! As long as there is not a light show , it will be on !


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

The results are in! 1st mon nighter @ O'Shaughnessey
Kenny Beck is a local bass fishing legend! He and Curt brought two nice 2+ pounders to the scales last night in cold,muddy, high water. No one else caught fish, so they took all the money. No one but the HardCore fishermen showed up. Next week at Griggs mon the 10th.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I've still got the chills from last night 

Brandon


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

my fingertips are still numb from Sunday. We shouldn't see weather that bad till Oct/November.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Griggs tonight, see y'all there. I'm leaving now.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Results 4 tonights tourney.

1st place Marcus & Chase 3 fish 4.39lbs
2nd Dale & Perry 2 fish 3.34
3rd Kenny & Paul 2 2.69

BigBass Dale(Pierce not Miller) & Perry 2.22pounder

***MightyDuck was 4th

Dumped hard for 5-10 minutes on part of the lake. Some 3 boys ran off road into Griggs an hour before tourney. Luckily they all escaped through the drivers side window. Closed 33 for a while. I got there right when all the firetrucks ambulances police, helicopters etc etc got there. I had to turn around and detour it. Lucky for me i made it with plenty o time.

Next week O'sh
good luck tommorrow


----------



## EDD (Apr 11, 2004)

how many boats were there


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

6 boats were there.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

TOURNEY RESULTS FOR MON MAY 17TH

1st Shane and Gordon 5fish 4.66lbs 
2nd Jeff and Bob(in Bob's new boat) 3fish 4.4olbs
3rd Bill Evans 2fish 3.72lbs

BigBass was a 2.07lber caught by Bill Evans

only 13 lg mouth caught

11 boats, scattered Dumping Showers, dumped heavy rain at weigh in, went to 9 o'clock. Probly could've ended at 8:45 with all the rain. See you next mon @ Griggs


----------

